# sonderzeichen bei freehand "η ∆ γ"



## poollover (9. April 2005)

hallo leute, 
wie kann ich diese zeichen "? ? ?" bei freehand einbinden. 
hab sie z.B. in word aber wenn ich sie ins freehand kopiere erscheint nur "?"

oder habe ich an den einstellungen was falsch!


----------



## akrite (11. April 2005)

... bei den 3 Zeichen handelt es sich sicherlich um die griechischen Buchstaben eta(klein), delta(groß) und ein mir unbekanntes Symbol - Alle sollten aber in Deinem Zeichensatz verfügbar sein, die ersten beiden findest Du unter Greek C oder Greek S. Ich muß mich auch viel mit den Dingen rumschlagen, wenn ich mathematische oder physikalische Formeln einbinden will. Am schlimmsten ist dabei, das man keinen Formeleditor hat und gezwungen ist Brüche hinzufuschen :-((

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## poollover (11. April 2005)

danke das hat mir sehr geholfen


----------

